
A Little Big Adventure 2 (Twinsen's Odyssey) reimplementation in JS/React/Three - agrand
https://github.com/agrande/lba2remake
======
agrand
Live demo:
[http://lba2remake.xesf.net/#scene=42](http://lba2remake.xesf.net/#scene=42)

Editor mode:
[http://lba2remake.xesf.net/#editor=true](http://lba2remake.xesf.net/#editor=true)

------
lba2
very good remake! Keep up the good work xesf :)

